# nvidia and geforce2go error

## me

Hi.

I got a major problem with my Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop and the nvidia drivers

I was so stupid to try and play with the gcc3.1 and the result was i had to reinstall gentoo. But the new nvidia driver is really buggy and always crashes my X, so i wanted to go back to the older nvidia driver wich worked perfectly before.

But when trying to compile the older nvidia driver i get theses erros.

rm: cannot unlink '/dev/nvidia0': operation not permitted

mknod: '/dev/nvidia/' file exists

couldn't create device "/dev/nvidia0"

make error 1

So when i was waiting to solve my problem with the older nv driver i would like to get my X op an runnin' and i tried to reinstall the new nvidia driver. But now when starting X i get this error:

(EE) NVIDIA(0) Failed to allocate DMA channel

(EE) NVIDIA(0) *****aborting******

(EE) NVIDIA(0) Failed to allovate a DMA push buffer

(EE) NVIDIA(0) ******aborting*****

Fatal server error:

Addscreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

So please some one help my getting my X up an runnning again, i dont want to reinstall gentoo again, if i can avoid it.

----------

## lx

You can use the build in nvidia driver its called "nv" so change "nvidia" back to "nv" in the /etc/X11/XF86Config file and the X driver will be loaded instead of the nvidia one.

maybe you should unload NVdriver with modprobe -r NVdriver.

Note: I'm using the latest driver (and have used different once since 0.9.6 (riva128 then) or something) on my geforce2/mx2 or something and never had any problem (my whole system is now compiled with 3.1 and still no problem).

----------

## me

The "nv" dosnt support the 1400x1050 resolution i got.

I have now tried to reinstall and i still cant install the old nvidive driver, i get the same error.

And i still get the same error when trying to start X (the DMA thing)

Please some one help me, i cant stay for very much longer with out my X.

I have been working fine until i did an reinstall =(

----------

## me

I got to almost work now.

I havnt tested stability, but when swichting back to kernel 2..4.16 it seems cool again =)

But unfortunatly there is no sound support.

----------

## jay

Please post your solution, so that other users that have a similiar problem can see how you had fixed this.

----------

